# fue things i should check for new owner (1988 audi 5000 tq)



## Newfie5000 (Mar 22, 2010)

just picked up this car. in great shape. needs some things. speedo censer. mirror and wheel alignment. i have 2 uncles who runs repair shops so getting a place to go is not hard but would like to see what i can do myself. id like to clean the bov and find the 02 censer to get the air to fuel gauge working. getting a boost gauge due to the stock dash one reading 25 pounds.....off a little i think







tell me what you guys can on this car things that should be looked after and any issues that are common. thanks alot hope to hear some interesting stuff!! 


_Modified by Newfie5000 at 8:43 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: fue things i should check for new owner (Newfie5000)*

Great find - you definitely want to go over some things to keep it nice!
Unless the car was refitted with EFI or at least supplementary injector, *25 PSI* (over 2.5 bar or 1.5 Bar Boost) *is simply too much*. If damage has not yet been done, you will be running way too lean at WOT and either detonate or melt the pistons. There are some controlled ways to get the boost in CIS engine. You need to review how the car is setup presently that you get over .5 bar of boost. Many of these cars have an aftermarket chip - most common is a 1.8 bar chip (.8 bar of boost). I offer affordable chip kits and one that will get over 2 Bar safely, but anything over 17 PSI will result in serious damage to the engine. 
My guess of what is going on with the engine right now - there is a *leak in the wasgate control circuit*, most likely the lower wastegate hose and that is causing the car to overboost, which would normally cause an abrupt annoying fuel pump cut. This is pretty common on these cars, and an *easy fix*. However, someone may have *disabled the fuel pump cut *(not a correct fix) and now the car is reaching *dangerous* levels of boost - a nice feeling until the *engine grenades*.
Review the FAQ on my site for some helpful info:
*http://www.gtquattro.com/FAQ.html*
Once you *get the engine sorted and resolve the overboost*, then you can *install modifications *that will safely add *performance.*
HTH!


----------



## Newfie5000 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: fue things i should check for new owner (GTQ)*

thanks. there is a chip already in this car from what im told. and the cut off is working still.


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: fue things i should check for new owner (Newfie5000)*

Great find - you definitely want to go over some things to keep it nice!
Unless the car was refitted with EFI or at least supplementary injector, *25 PSI* (over 2.5 bar or 1.5 Bar Boost) *is simply too much*. If damage has not yet been done, you will be running way too lean at WOT and either detonate or melt the pistons. There are some controlled ways to get the boost in CIS engine. You need to review how the car is setup presently that you get over .5 bar of boost. Many of these cars have an aftermarket chip - most common is a 1.8 bar chip (.8 bar of boost). I offer affordable chip kits and one that will get over 2 Bar safely, but anything over 17 PSI will result in serious damage to the engine. 
My guess of what is going on with the engine right now - there is a *leak in the wasgate control circuit*, most likely the lower wastegate hose and that is causing the car to overboost, which would normally cause an abrupt annoying fuel pump cut. This is pretty common on these cars, and an *easy fix*. However, someone may have *disabled the fuel pump cut *(not a correct fix) and now the car is reaching *dangerous* levels of boost - a nice feeling until the *engine grenades*.
Review the FAQ on my site for some helpful info:
*http://www.gtquattro.com/FAQ.html*
Once you *get the engine sorted and resolve the overboost*, then you can *install modifications *that will safely add *performance.*
HTH!


----------

